# Cutting 40x6 flat bar



## Evelina69 (16 Feb 2022)

We make our own brackets using 40x6 flat bar and cut them to length with an evolution chop saw. We do quite a lot but we are spending a lot on the blades and at £70 a throw we are going through 2/3 a week.
Any suggestions on cheaper/faster/easier ways to cut these these to lebgth?


----------



## deema (16 Feb 2022)

I’m assuming your talking about metal. You need a cold saw, it’s a far more robust slow running chop saw. You use HSS blades in hand operated machines or if the volume suggests it an automatic saw which would typically use carbide saws. I have a hand operated cold saw, and use a HSS blade in it. With coolant it lasts a long time and is around £10 to resharpen


----------



## hawkeyefxr (17 Feb 2022)

Metal cutting saws run much slower that a chop saw, they also have a coolant feed.
I would have though with a chop saw you would get sparks, literally.


----------



## Spectric (17 Feb 2022)

Why not just use a metal chop saw, they have a cutting wheel that is just a thin grinding wheel.









Makita LW1401S 2200W 355mm Electric Chop Saw 240V


Order online at Screwfix.com. High power, portable, abrasive cut-off saw. Features quick-release vice adjustment. Shaft lock for easy blade replacement. Large spark guard for improved safety, prevents backward scattering of sparks. Cutting head can be locked in the closed position for ease of...



www.screwfix.com





Have used these to cut tubular section for shelving and bar as well as rebar.


----------



## Lazurus (17 Feb 2022)

cheap horizontal band saw


----------



## TFrench (17 Feb 2022)

If you're doing that sort of quantity either a cold saw or bandsaw. With respect to Lazarus, don't buy a mega cheap bandsaw. Get something with flood coolant, it makes blades last much longer. I refurbished my old taiwanese one during lockdown with new guide bearings and blade and coolant nozzle, its still on the same blade nearly 2 years later and just about ready for a new one.


----------



## clogs (17 Feb 2022)

have both a metal cutting bandsaw with coolant. Use tuff saw blades with 5%cobalt/Hss..
that lasts for ever....I cut solid round up to 75mm and 10"x 8-10mm plate all the time....
u can even walk away and leave the machine to do it's thing...
also have the biggest Evolution chop saw for the quick jobs...still on my first blade...
noisy and sparky but could not be without it....
For u, go the bandsaw route with coolant....very adapatable and quiet....


----------



## deema (17 Feb 2022)

Bandsaws are great, but much slower than cold saws.


----------



## --Tom-- (17 Feb 2022)

Or if you can put up with the slower cut speed an old wicksteed donkey saw will just keep going


----------



## Sandyn (17 Feb 2022)

Have a think about using a metal shear (something like this), set up with length guide stop for batch production. I have a metalcraft XL5 set and it can shear and bend 40X6, but It does far more than you need and very expensive.


----------

